# Mbk brumation breeding



## Liam Sinclair (Sep 10, 2019)

Hi all, does anyone have any info regarding brumation for kingsnakes? currently have temp range from 24C to 30C at basking spot. 

Lets see if i have this right, feed them well until november then give two weeks no feed to make sure everythings fully digested. turn everything off until february? lights off for a full 3 months and let temps drop to like 20C? then bring back up in Feb and offer smaller meals to get em going again. wait for the sheds and then pair?

should i pair in a large rub (similar like a tarantula or mantis pairing), or let them cohab?


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Liam Sinclair said:


> Hi all, does anyone have any info regarding brumation for kingsnakes? currently have temp range from 24C to 30C at basking spot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




In the meantime try a PM to Pete Johnson in here and ask him anything .. he’s been breeding kings and Corn snakes for decades !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

You need to drop down to around 15C, in the dark, and kept separately.
After three months gradually ncrease the temperature, then feed heavily before pairing. When breeding colubrids I have always put the male n with the female, as males naturally seek out females to mate with, not the other way round. 
However, as Kings are snake eaters you need to make sure both are well fed and supervised when together.


----------



## Liam Sinclair (Sep 10, 2019)

ian14 said:


> You need to drop down to around 15C, in the dark, and kept separately.
> After three months gradually ncrease the temperature, then feed heavily before pairing. When breeding colubrids I have always put the male n with the female, as males naturally seek out females to mate with, not the other way round.
> However, as Kings are snake eaters you need to make sure both are well fed and supervised when together.


would you reccommend simplifying the enclosure so that they are easily visible during that time? atm i have cork bark all over the shop


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Liam Sinclair said:


> would you reccommend simplifying the enclosure so that they are easily visible during that time? atm i have cork bark all over the shop


Common sense says yes, however kings are one group I have never bred before. I chose not to because of the cannabalism risk. 
Your best route is to trawl through the classified section and pm anyone selling Kings they have bred for advice.


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

Liam Sinclair said:


> Hi all, does anyone have any info regarding brumation for kingsnakes? currently have temp range from 24C to 30C at basking spot.
> 
> Lets see if i have this right, feed them well until november then give two weeks no feed to make sure everythings fully digested. turn everything off until february? lights off for a full 3 months and let temps drop to like 20C? then bring back up in Feb and offer smaller meals to get em going again. wait for the sheds and then pair?
> 
> should i pair in a large rub (similar like a tarantula or mantis pairing), or let them cohab?


 I have never bred king snakes due to their snake eating habits. But I have bred corn snakes, bullsnakes, and garter snakes, all with brumation.

I feed well till November, then end feeding. Keep the snakes at activity temperature for two weeks, to let the gut empty, and then drop the temperature to approximately 20C (68 degrees Fahrenheit) for two more weeks. Then darkness and 10-12C (50-55 degrees Fahrenheit) for two to three months for the corns (which seem closest to kings climatically). 5-10 C for the bulls and garters for three months. Give fresh water weekly. Give a hiding box stuffed with paper so the pressure against sides, belly and back makes the snake feels secure. Warm back to activity temperature over a week. Then start feeding.

Brumation sheet for corn snakes -- https://www.cornsnake.co.uk/snake-brumation.php
Care sheet for California king snakes -- https://southerncaliforniakingsnakes.weebly.com/keeping-and-breeding.html

Good luck.


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

By the way, corn snakes need a photo period as part of the breeding stimuli. It would not surprise me if king snakes did too.


----------

